# Portsmouth Ferry Terminal



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Just booked a crossing from the Portsmouth Ferry Terminal for next August. Where is the best place to overnight? Will arrive in the afternoon for a sailing the next morning. Have looked on Brittany Ferries web site and apparently you can't go to the check in lane until after midnight.

Nidge


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Port Solent a few minutes back down the M27 is an option favoured by many on here. I have overnighted several times there and had a peaceful night. Security guards are in attendance (its a marina) but are not known to give any hassle to motorhomers. The big advantage, apart from being so close to the Ferry Terminal, is that there are pubs and restaurants on hand so you can have an enjoyable evening before heading off to beddie byes!!! Others will be along soon I am sure to give the co-ordinates if you need them.

Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I second Port Solent.

If the MHF campsite database is still functioning then I put both PS and the ferry terminal there a few years back.

G


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4202


----------

